# Can anyone help me identify this old windup engine?



## WindupTrains (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Found this old windup in a shop for $20.00. It's missing the back wheels but it runs just fine. I can't tell who made it through.

Can anyone identify this old engine and put an approximate year on it?

Also, where could I find replacement wheels and an axel for it?

Thanks so much!

-C


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like an old Hafner locomotive.
Your windup key is not the original you know?


----------



## WindupTrains (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I don't know anything about this engine. 

Do you know about from what year this is from? Where was it made?

The key looks new to me as well. It looks like someone put a screw in the side of it and a wing nut on the end. The screw doesn't come out, it just stays in there. It winds and runs pretty wel though.

Any other information is most appreciated!

- C


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

By the way, Welcome to the site.

I would estimate it is from the 30's?
I am by no means an expert on these.

Does yours have a bell?

Here is a Hafner not the same year as yours there are a few things different.
But it is close.


----------



## WindupTrains (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you! Yes, this is very very similar to mine. Mine also has a bell on the top although no electric light. Overall the layout is very similar. 

Any idea where I can get a set of wheels and an axel for the back of mine? They would have to be perfect, just close to what I've got.

THANKS!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wonder if that could be a different maker, put pictures looking at the front and then the back.

Underneath would be nice too.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When you look closely at the boiler of the loco Winduptrains
has posted you see stamped
details that are not on the one Ed posted.

My first thought when seeing it was...Louis Marx. They
made a lot of windup trains that ran on 2 rail track
that appeared to be 0 gauge.

I Googled Louis Marx windup trains. A number are
pictured but was unable to see details.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> When you look closely at the boiler of the loco Winduptrains
> has posted you see stamped
> details that are not on the one Ed posted.
> 
> ...


Where did he go?:dunno:

I don't think it is a Marx.
That is why I asked for more pictures, I need to see the front. Might as well see the back and bottom too. 

Though I am thinking possibly an American Flyer windup, need more pictures.:smokin:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Ed

The Google response listed a number of Ebay postings that
had pictures. I checked several of those.

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DonR said:


> Ed
> 
> The Google response listed a number of Ebay postings that
> had pictures. I checked several of those.
> ...


What Marx?
Throw some links on what your finding.
I did come across an old Flyer windup that it might be too.

I guess the OP forgot he asked? :smokin:


----------

